# Are you loving the new Beachwear Collection 🍪 And Beau’s Artisinal Cookie items?



## The Pennifer (Jul 15, 2019)

*Are you loving the new Beachwear Collection  And Beau’s Artisinal Cookie items?*




I am actually really loving it! It makes me think this is maybe a nod to Animal Crossing New Horizons with its tropical island themes  So, what are your impressions?

I love the black and white ribbon suit which is sooo Pennifer, and in game Pocket Camp I alternate between that and the Mermaid suit with  Aquamarine Tiara





I?m Posting some pictures and recent art just for fun
I ADORE my pixel art from hzl 





I played around with a 3D model image to vamp up my PocketCamp Pennifer Image  LOL


Spoiler: PocketCamp Beach Babe


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 15, 2019)

I love the clothing collections! I don't have enough clothes in this game, I love changing my character and the campers!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 15, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I love the clothing collections! I don't have enough clothes in this game, I love changing my character and the campers!


I do have a pretty full catalog, but I don’t craft all the special theme items ... I love the kimonos and the Grandiose items ... I just don’t like the backpacks for some reason and besides, they're so expensive lol


----------



## sorayomi (Jul 15, 2019)

I generally don't gravitate towards beachwear/tropical theme in general, but I couldn't resist the Mermaid item (which I got lucky for and got it from one of the random-daily fortune cookies on display).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2019)

I'll admit I was very excited when it came out.  In fact, when I saw the pink ribbon swimsuit all thoughts of saving my leaf tickets flew out the window.  I quickly bought both pairs of sparkling sandals as well, since they go with lots of outfits and I was longing for some more flip flop-type shoes.  I have no regrets on spending those 180 leaf tickets.  I feel like a beach queen with the stuff I bought.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 15, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll admit I was very excited when it came out.  In fact, when I saw the pink ribbon swimsuit all thoughts of saving my leaf tickets flew out the window.  I quickly bought both pairs of sparkling sandals as well, since they go with lots of outfits and I was longing for some more flip flop-type shoes.  I have no regrets on spending those 180 leaf tickets.  I feel like a beach queen with the stuff I bought.


Now see what you?ve gone and done!!
I didn?t yet own the sparkling sandals! 








I do now! Haha


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 16, 2019)

The pink swimsuit in particular is very cute but I think I'm gonna save my Leaf Tickets for the Cinnamoroll cookies for now ;w;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Now see what you’ve gone and done!!
> I didn’t yet own the sparkling sandals!
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!  I'm very envious of your mermaid outfit


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2019)

No, except the glasses I guess.

I don’t understand why this game can’t allow sandals without the line in the middle. Every single one of them in the whole game has that.

My outfit for my mayor in new leaf is nearly complete. I know the rainbow feather may never arrive, but the sandals he’s wearing have to come soon.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 16, 2019)

I stopped playing for a year or more so I missed out on a LOT of stuff. I got the mermaid outfit in the 5000 cookie today, and I bought both of the swimsuits and flip flops the day they came out but I stopped wearing mine because everyone had one of those on or the beach wrap dress and hat...so I have been throwing random items together to wear from my clothing pile lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 16, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, except the glasses I guess.
> 
> I don?t understand why this game can?t allow sandals without the line in the middle. Every single one of them in the whole game has that.
> 
> My outfit for my mayor in new leaf is nearly complete. I know the rainbow feather may never arrive, but the sandals he?s wearing have to come soon.


Lol ... I remember drawing for you and your specific request regarding sandals 
Here is a gift for you! You will have to imagine what is in the box from Kicks 



Spoiler: Putting your art gift in a spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



jenikinz said:


> I stopped playing for a year or more so I missed out on a LOT of stuff. I got the mermaid outfit in the 5000 cookie today, and I bought both of the swimsuits and flip flops the day they came out but I stopped wearing mine because everyone had one of those on or the beach wrap dress and hat...so I have been throwing random items together to wear from my clothing pile lol


Heh, a random look is always good ... works for me in real life


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Lol ... I remember drawing for you and your specific request regarding sandals
> Here is a gift for you! You will have to imagine what is in the box from Kicks
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. That art from you is totally random and came out of nowhere. Seems that your drawing skills are improving. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Verecund (Jul 16, 2019)

Honestly, I was extremely let down; I was hoping to buy something from a summer collection but the only male clothing options involve shirts with long sleeves. In _summer_. (Also, the look of wearing long-sleeved shirts with shorts drives me crazy regardless of the season.) If it was a T-shirt instead I?d have bought one of them for sure! We have enough long-sleeved stuff, and I was hoping that by July we?d get some premium collections with shorter sleeves for guys to wear.

I _want_ to buy something from any of the many premium collections they?re issuing, but absolutely nothing from any of them has been good enough to tempt me.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 16, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ha. That art from you is totally random and came out of nowhere. Seems that your drawing skills are improving. Anyway, thanks.


LOL ... you are welcome ... I just felt like drawing today since I have been laid up with sickness .... the comment about a random look was for jennikinz (my posts merged)
I thought the art of your mayor was pretty cute, but don’t feel obligated to use it or anything ... it’s simply a freebie


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 16, 2019)

Verecund said:


> Honestly, I was extremely let down; I was hoping to buy something from a summer collection but the only male clothing options involve shirts with long sleeves. In _summer_. (Also, the look of wearing long-sleeved shirts with shorts drives me crazy regardless of the season.) If it was a T-shirt instead I’d have bought one of them for sure! We have enough long-sleeved stuff, and I was hoping that by July we’d get some premium collections with shorter sleeves for guys to wear.
> 
> I _want_ to buy something from any of the many premium collections they’re issuing, but absolutely nothing from any of them has been good enough to tempt me.


Oh man! ... I never even thought of the long sleeved aspect! For sure they should have made at least one with short sleeves! Or a tank top... At least the Plumeria beach tee is short sleeved and looks great


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

The mermaid dress is cute, but it's not really my kind of theme.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 7, 2019)

So, I continue to be enthralled with some of the new clothing items ... As soon as I saw the new Bakers Apron Dress and new craftable wigs I wanted to draw them .... and I adore Kicks 






this is my PocketCamp Pennifer in the Bakers Apron Dress, side pony wig from craft menu and white wedding shoes


----------

